# Cardiovascular exercise



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

THIS IS NOT AS EASY AS IT LOOKS

Pass to all 50yrs. And older& anyone else who could benefit.

Cardiovascular Exercise


The older we get the more important it is to incorporate exercise into our daily routine. This is necessary to maintain cardiovascular health and maintain muscle mass.

If you're over 50, you might want to take it easy at first, then do more repetitions as you become more proficient and build stamina. Warning: It may be too strenuous for some.


Always consult your doctor before starting any exercise program!



Scroll Down 














































NOW SCROLL UP 
That's enough for the first day.  Great job.
Have a glass of wine.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 18, 2013)

At last, an exercise I can do! :lofl:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 18, 2013)

*Here is another one for you to try.


POTATO SACK EXERCISE PROGRAM*


I thought I would let you, my friends, in on a little secret I've found for building my arm and shoulder muscles. 

You might wish to adopt this regimen. 3 days a week works well!

I started out by standing outside the house with a 5 pound potato sack in each hand extending my arms straight out to my sides and holding them there as long as I could.

After a few weeks I moved up to 10 pound potato sacks, then 50 pound potato sacks and finally I got to where I could lift a 100 pound potato sack in each hand and hold my arms straight out for more than a full minute!



*Scroll down for additional info.*




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





*Next, I started putting a few potatoes in the sacks, but I would caution you not to overdo it at this level!*


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 18, 2013)

I tried both exercises, now I need to rest a few days.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jill, you're sacked  !!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm seeing results already!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

_That's so good to hear TG , keep it up_:goodjob:


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 19, 2013)

Finally! something I can do without straining or pulling something.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 19, 2013)

LOL

Honestly, I was wondering why I was even looking at something about exercise. Now I'm relieved I can work up to both eventually.

Whew! I'm beat. Where are the chocolate chip cookies for all my hard work?


----------

